# Welche Erde für die Wasserpflanzen?



## etsche100 (18. Juli 2010)

Hi an alle, habe meinen kleinen Teich in die Erde gesetzt und habe nun ein paar Fragen an die Experten.
Welche Erde nehm ich nun für die Wasserpflanzen?
Die Geschäfte sagen man soll Teicherde nehmen, beim Googeln finde ich ganz andere Meinungen, was soll man da glauben?
Ich möchte ja auch nichts falsch machen, die Pflanzen sollten auch gut gedeihen und lange halten, gelle.
Danke für die Antworten im vorraus.


----------



## axel (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Erde für die Wasserpflanzen?*

Hallo etsche100

:willkommen

Ich würd für die Wasserpflanzen Spielsand nehmen. Den gibts im Baumarkt in Säcken.
Teicherde ist zu Nährstoffreich .Bei Wasserschwertlilien würd ich die Wurzeln sogar bloß zwischen Steinen fixieren .
Wie ist Dein Vorname ?
Hast Du ein Foto von Deinem Teich für uns ?

lg
axel


----------



## etsche100 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Erde für die Wasserpflanzen?*

Hab leider noch kein Foto, kann aber schnellstens eins machen.
Mein Name ist Peter.
Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## etsche100 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Erde für die Wasserpflanzen?*

Ist ein kleiner 500l Teich, habe leider nicht sehr viel Platz im Garten, ein Teich war aber immer mein Wunsch und Traum, hab aber absolut noch keine Ahnung ob das alles gut wird oder nicht.
Habe ne Menge gelesen über Algen, grünes Wasser usw. Scheint ja ne Philosophie zu sein, einen Teich schön zu gestalten und Algenfrei zu halten, bin gespannt wie es mir gelingt, hihi.


----------



## Majaberlin (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Erde für die Wasserpflanzen?*

Da gehen die Meinungen tatsächlich sehr auseinander.
Teicherde nehme ich auch nicht mehr. Für die normalen Wasserpflanzen habe ich jetzt - auf Anraten inzwischen der meisten Teichbesitzer - Spielsand genommen und mit einem groben Substrat abgedeckt. Für Seerosen hat mir mein Seerosenzüchter eine spezielle Erde gegeben (hat er allerdings gleich selbst getopft), da ist Lehm mit drin und ein kleiner Anteil Torf. Da kann man dann im Frühjar Düngekegel reinstecken, die nicht das ganze Teichwasser belasten.


----------



## heiko_243 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Erde für die Wasserpflanzen?*

Vermutlich werde ich für diese Aussage gesteinigt, aber:
Mangels besserem Wissen (erst war der Teich da, dann dieses Forum ) habe ich alle meine Pflanzen in Körbe mit Teicherde gesetzt (Compo sana) und noch Düngekegel bzw. den Naturagart Startdünger dazu gegeben.
Was soll ich sagen: Teich ist seit der 4. Woche glasklar, auch bei 1.4m Tiefe, ein paar Fadenalgen sind noch da, die aber abnehmend sind und wohl eher dem Phospat-haltigen Leitungswasser geschuldet sind und auch nicht gehäuft an den Pflanzkörben auftauchen.
Die Pflanzen wachsen prächtig und blühen zum Teil auch schon im ersten Jahr, die Wasserwerte liegen im grünen Bereich.

Das soll keine Empfehlung für Teicherde sein, aber ganz so schlimm wie sie oft dargestellt wird, ist sie anscheinend nicht immer. Lehm + Sand ist aber allemal billiger.

Gruß
Heiko


----------



## Eugen (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Erde für die Wasserpflanzen?*

Hallo Heiko,

da bist du nicht der Einzige 
Bei mir liegt neben Sand,Lehm und Mutterboden auch immer ein Sack Teicherde rum.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21694

Es kommt auf das "Wie" drauf an.
Meine Minis kennen das und reagieren nur sehr bedingt mit Fadenalgen.
Die wissen halt,dass es sonst   gibt.


----------



## etsche100 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Erde für die Wasserpflanzen?*

Hier ein Bild von meinem ersten Teich, es fehlen nur noch die Pflanzen.


----------



## jolantha (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Erde für die Wasserpflanzen?*

Hi, Etsche, meine Pflanzen bekommen gar keine Erde, klemme sie einfach zwischen Steine , der Teich hat Nährstoffe genug, um meine Pflanzen zu ernähren
Gruß Jo


----------



## etsche100 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Erde für die Wasserpflanzen?*

Hallo Jo,
das hat mir heute ein Kumpel gesagt, das er die Wurzeln der Pflanzen einfach zwische Steine klemmt, damit die Pflanzen nicht im Wasser hoch gehen. Ich habe nun den Tipp mit dem Spielsand ausgeführt, mal sehen was das gibt.


----------



## rumbalotte (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Welche Erde für die Wasserpflanzen?*

Hallo zusammen,

bevor ich  zwei, drei Sätze schreibe: 
Ich bin neu hier im Forum und
nachdem ich jetzt ein bisschen mitgelesen habe,  möchte ich "hallo" sagen 

Mein Name ist Henning , komme aus Langenfeld /Rhl und bin seit 10 Jahren "Teichaner" mit einem  ca. 1200 l Teich...Nur Pflanzen , keine Fische (allerdings reichlich __ Molche, __ Libellen...etc.)

Nachdem ich jetzt eine Generalüberholung meines Teiches gemacht habe - Pflanzen ausgedünnt, Schlamm abgesaugt usw. habe ich nach der Neuanlage auch die Beobachtung gemacht:

Nach dem Einsetzen von div. neuen Pflanzen - dieses Mal in Teicherde, vorher nur in Granulat - habe ich nach ca. vier Wochen eine vermehrte Algenbildung festgestellt (hatte ich vorher nie, habe  viel Wasser vom alten Teich wiederverwendet) insbesondere an den Pflanztöpfen. Denke auch, dass es an der Teicherde liegt. 
Den Tipp mit dem Spielsand werde ich jetzt am Wochenende mal umsetzen ....Sollte ich denn einen Teilwasserwechsel machen oder spielt sich der Teich nach einiger Zeit automatisch ein?

Habe einen Gardena Filter mit UV , das Austrittswasser läuft über einen 4,5 m langen Bachlauf zurück in den
Teich.

Danke für nette, hilfreiche Antworten

Gruss

Henning


----------



## Christine (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Welche Erde für die Wasserpflanzen?*

Hallo Henning,

und herzlich :Willkommen2 bei uns Teichverrückten!

Der Spielsand wird das Wasser kurzfristig ein wenig eintrüben, aber ich habe festgestellt, dass es sich auch in kürzester Zeit wieder beruhigt. Und auch die Schwebalgen verziehen sich wieder, wenn es nichts mehr zu futtern gibt. Lass lieber das Wasser drin, wenn Du z.B. Molchnachwuchs hast, ist es besser für ihn.

Ansonsten viel Spass weiterhin hier bei uns.

[OT]Rumbalotte - soso  oller Angeber[/OT]


----------



## Digicat (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Welche Erde für die Wasserpflanzen?*

Servus Henning

Herzlich Willkommen

Bitte gestatte mir die Frage: Wozu brauchst du einen Filter in einem "Fischlosen" Teich, vorallem auch noch eine UVC die das Mikroleben abtötet 

Wenn ein Pflanzenteich ordentlich bepflanzt ist, was ein Pflanzenteich so eigentlich an sich hat ... macht eine Filteranlage obsolet ... eine UVC gehört da schon garnet in Betrieb genommen, nicht einmal bei einem Bachlauf ....

Hast du einen Bachlauf


----------



## rumbalotte (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Welche Erde für die Wasserpflanzen?*

Hallo Christine,

danke für das "Willkommen"....

habe gestern schon den Sand geholt und für Samstag eine Arbeitsaufstellung gemacht....Wird nix mit in
der sonne liegen...

Aber wenn´s danach wieder gut wird..

PS: Was Du für Witze kennst... 

Kühle Grüsse aus Langenfeld

Henning


----------



## rumbalotte (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Welche Erde für die Wasserpflanzen?*

Hallo Helmut,

bisher hatte ich auch keinen Filter laufen gehabt....war ja alles ok.

Als dann die Algenprobleme anfingen, habe ich es erst mal damit versucht.
Mit der chemischen Keule wollte ich da schon mal gar nicht ran.

Aber am WE wird die Pflanzenerde gegen Spielsand ausgetauscht...

Wollte eigentlich nicht wieder nach sooo kurzer Zeit im Teich rumfummeln..

LG

Henning


----------



## danyvet (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Welche Erde für die Wasserpflanzen?*

So, und damit du jetzt restlos verwirrt bist, geb ich auch noch meine Erfahrungswerte zum besten 
Mein Teich macht heuer den 3. Sommer durch. Anfangs hab ich brav nach Anleitung vieler hier im Forum und nach Tipps in einem Buch die Erde, in der die gekauften Pflanzen steckten, penibelst ausgewaschen, die Pflanzen in einen Pflanzkorb gesetzt, der mit Vlies ausgelegt war und mit Kies befüllt. Die meisten Pflanzen kümmern mit dieser Methode.
Mittlerweile mach ich es so, dass ich die Erde 1:1 dran lass und die Pflanzen entweder in Körbe oder direkt in den Teich setze, und rundherum noch Verlegesand und größere Steine zum beschweren gebe. Die Pflanzen wuchern aber trotzdem nicht wirklich.
Und puncto Algen __ merk ich keinen Unterschied zu vorher und jetzt.


----------

